# SSH Verbindungen mit ANT



## Fabulus (16. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit Ant eine SSH-Verbindung herstellen, um Daten auf eine virtuelle Maschine zu schicken.
Dazu hab ich mir wie es im manual steht, die nätige jar-Datei runtergeladen und in Eclipse in
den Ordner kopiert, der angegeben wurde.
Die Fehlermeldung ist aber immernoch die gleiche, nämlich:


```
BUILD FAILED
C:\Users\Jan\Documents\workspace\WebService\build.xml:144: Problem: failed to create task or type sshexec
Cause: Could not load a dependent class com/jcraft/jsch/Logger
       It is not enough to have Ant's optional JARs
       you need the JAR files that the optional tasks depend upon.
       Ant's optional task dependencies are listed in the manual.
Action: Determine what extra JAR files are needed, and place them in one of:
        -C:\eclipse\plugins\org.apache.ant_1.8.2.v20110505-1300\lib
        -C:\Users\Jan\.ant\lib
        -a directory added on the command line with the -lib argument

Do not panic, this is a common problem.
The commonest cause is a missing JAR.

This is not a bug; it is a configuration problem
```

Den Ordner C:/Users/Jan/.ant gibt es nicht, somit hab ich die jar in den ersten verschoben.
Aber immernoch der gleiche Fehler 

Weiss jemand, was zu tun ist?


----------



## homer65 (16. Jul 2012)

Die richtige .jar Datei muß in den CLASSPATH.


----------



## Fabulus (16. Jul 2012)

Habe die Datei nun im Build-Path bei Eclipse hinzugefügt, es kommt aber immernoch der gleiche Fehler.

Mein ant-target sieht so aus: 

```
<target name="copy-to-vm">
	    <sshexec host="..."
	        username="..."
	        password="..."
	        command="touch 'C:\test.txt'" />
	</target>
```

Die ... sind natürlic von mir gesetzt worden.


----------



## homer65 (16. Jul 2012)

ANT hatt seine eigene Syntax um in der build.xml den CLASSPATH anzugeben.
Bin da auch kein Experte. Aber google doch mal nach ANT und CLASSPATH, da findest du reichlich Beispiele.
Edit: Der Eclipse CLASSPATH wird nicht genutzt.


----------



## Fabulus (16. Jul 2012)

Habs herausgefunden 
Die jar-Datei muss nicht dem Projekt-Classpath hinzugefügt werden, sondern dem ANT-Classpath.
In Eclipse geht das einfach unter Window -> Preferences -> Ant -> Runtime 
und da dort dann die JAR datei hinzufügen.
Klappt natürlich nur, wenn Ant von Eclipse aus benutzt wird.


----------

